# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Пісні  про дитячий садочок, діток, дитинство

## Наталия Михайловна

Девочки, когда -то сочиняла на юбилей сада  песенку про детский сад.
Может, кому - нибудь пригодится.

*Пісня про дитсадочок.*
*на мелодію укр. нар. пісні «Ой за гаєм, гаєм»*
У  Дніпропетровську ( у нашому місті)
Є такий садочок.
Це зелений, чарівний,теплий дитсадочок.
Це зелений, чарівний,теплий дитсадочок.

Діти, як курчата
По садочку ходять.
Вихователі курчаток за собою водять.
Вихователі курчаток за собою водять.

Наша зав садочком
Головна тут квочка.
Бо слідкує за порядком в нашому садочку.
Бо слідкує за порядком в нашому садочку.

Щоб жилось тут дітям
Вільно і щасливо.
Іншим всім садкам на заздрість, людям всім на диво!
Іншим всім садкам на заздрість, людям всім на диво!

А это приглашение на юбилей сада.

*Запрошення*
Просимо зайти на вогник наш,
Що горить сьогодні, як ніколи.
Дім наш ювіляр, а значить, час
Вогнику зібрати нас навколо.
І найменша іскорка його
Нам багато дечого розкаже.
Сум і радість, друже, на чоло
В цей святковий вечір тобі ляже.
Просимо, зайдіть на вогник наш!
І чим ширше буде друзів коло –
Вогник дружби загориться в нас,
І не згасне в домі цім ніколи!

----------

Lesja2017 (24.08.2020), Svetikovazp (18.08.2017)

----------


## СИПСИК

Девочки - мальчики, всем известная песня, выставленная в танцах тут
мне попались перевод и минусовка на другом форуме, спасибо Татьяне  talne  за прекрасный перевод и Звездочке за минус:
Зранку дивишся в віконце – 
Дощик лиє, як з відра
Дощик лиє, як з відра
Дощик лиє, як з відра
Але зробить день веселим 
кольорова наша гра
кольорова наша гра
кольорова наша гра

Ти нікому наш секрет не видавай,
Кольорового лиш скла ти назбирай,
Ти примружся і три рази повернись,
Потім очі відкривай і посміхнись!

Дві звичайні сірі киці
Змокли посеред двора
Змокли посеред двора
Змокли посеред двора
Розфарбує їх швиденько
кольорова наша гра
кольорова наша гра
кольорова наша гра

Ти нікому наш секрет не видавай,
Кольорового лиш скла ти назбирай,
Ти примружся і три рази повернись,
Потім очі відкривай і посміхнись!

Нащо нам скло кольорове
Розказати всім пора
Розказати всім пора
Розказати всім пора
Воно робить світ казковим
Бо казкова наша гра,
Бо казкова наша гра,
Бо казкова наша гра,

Ти нікому наш секрет не видавай,
Кольорового лиш скла ти назбирай,
Ти примружся і три рази повернись,
Потім очі відкривай і посміхнись!

Ти нікому наш секрет не видавай,
Кольорового лиш скла ти назбирай,
Ти примружся і три рази повернись,
Потім очі відкривай і посміхнись! 
тут минус

----------


## Alena11

"Сонечко"

1.В нашім місці садочків багато,
Лине музика,гомін і сміх
Рідне "Сонечко" нашим малятам
Наймиліший садочок з усіх.

прис:
Сонечко,сонечко,сонечко-
Рідний садочок так зветься,
Плещемо всі у долонечки,
Гарно тут дітям живеться.

2.Вихователі на нас щодня чекають,
І промінчиками ніжно називають,
Бо промінчики це теж сонця діти,
Їхні посмішки із неба нам світять

3. Хай завжді нам сонце з неба посміхається,
Сяйвом радуги земля умивається,
Посиішають хай синочки і донечки
До дитячого садочка Сонечко...

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*«Садочок прощавай!»*  :Ok: 
1.
Посміхається ясне сонечко до нас
Ми уже не малюки, майже перший клас.
П’ять років наших швидко, швидко пройшло
Нам у садочку добре, добре було.
Приспів:
Любий садочок ти прощавай,
Рідний садочок нас не забувай
Ми всі маленькі до тебе прийшли
Та дуже швидко ті роки пройшли.
2.
Будем вчитися писати букви і слова,
І відмінно рахувати два додати два
Покличе в школу перший дзвінок
Та не забудем рідний садок.
Приспів: той же / 2 р.
Програш.
Приспів: той же / 2 р.

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*"Прощайте, бувайте"*
1.
Як, дитинство проминуло,озирнулись, лиш сьогодні,
У дворі засумували наші гойдалки самотні,
Залишились у дитинстві наші іграшки старенькі,
У кімнаті вже нудьгує ведмежатко маленьке.
ПРИСПІВ:
Прощайте, бувайте, лялькам ми сказали,
Втомилися грать, бо дорослими стали,
Прощайте, бувайте, до друзів сьогодні
Крізь милий двір дитинство  ходить.
2.
Як, дитинство проминуло, так колись його можливо,
Як кораблик паперовий принесе до нас з приливом,
Хоч він берег наш покинув і гайнув, де казка бродить,
І в таку весняну днину дитинство уводить.

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*Во ещё одна песня, не помню выставляла или нет, переделка из песни Ани Лорак "С первого взгляда" (русский и украинский варианты)*

*"Самый прекрасный дом"*
1.
Есть у нас самый прекрасный дом,
Дом в котором мы с тобой живём
Здесь игрушки и мои друзья
Здесь поём и ты и я
Припев:
Про улитку, муравьишку и жука
Солнце, ветер и на небе облака,
Про ракету, про Незнайку и луну
Маму, папу, Балаклею (ваш город) и страну.
2.
И когда мы подрастём с тобой
И построим мир большой такой
Вспомним детство и друзей тогда
И споём мы как всегда.

*"Самий чудовий дім"*
1.
Є у нас самий чудовий дім,
Дуже добре нам було у нім
Поряд ляльки,  друзі-малюки
Тут співаєм залюбки
Приспів:
Про комаху, про метелика, жука
Сонце, небо де хмарка проліта
Маму, тата,  Балаклію де живу
Україну – неосяжну сторону
2.
І коли попідростаєм ми
І збудуєм новії світи
Дитинство миле тут  згадаємо
Разом заспіваємо.


*На длинный проигрыш после 2 куплета мы выстраивались перед зрителем "как на фотографию" впереди девочки, за ними мальчики, а за мальчиками воспитатели и няни. Последний повтор припева пели все вместе. Здорово смотрится особенно на видео и фото.*

----------


## Nechaykat

Переделка на песню "Московские окна" (это на курсах нам давали, можно подкорректировать)

1. Нас колись маленьких ось сюди
    тато з мамой вранці привели,
    залишали нас самих
    маленьких діточок своїх,
    але спокійно на роботу йшли.

2. Я люблю садочок дорогий,
    бо у світі він таий один.
    Вихователів і нянь
    залишаємо на жаль,
     їм за роботу треба дать медаль!

3. Буду я дитячим лікарем,
    а я буду кращим пекарем,
    я професор, він- юрист,
    а я льотчик чи танкіст,
    а я народний оперний артист!

4. Хай летять роки, мов голуби,
    хай зростають діти, як гриби,
    А "Оленка"- наш дитсад
    для батьків безцінний клад,
    нашим успіхам завжди він буде рад!

----------

Rita03 (10.03.2017)

----------


## Nechaykat

> мне попались перевод и минусовка на другом форуме, спасибо Татьяне  talne  за прекрасный перевод и Звездочке за минус:
> Зранку дивишся в віконце – 
> Дощик лиє, як з відра
> Дощик лиє, як з відра
> Дощик лиє, як з відра
> Але зробить день веселим 
> кольорова наша гра
> кольорова наша гра
> кольорова наша гра


Вот вам еще вариант перевода, но мы пели только 2 куплета,а детки танцевали с вырезаными из цветных пластиковых бутылок "стеклышками".

1. Вранці я дивлюсь в віконце-
дощик ллє, як із відра (3 р.),
але всім нам допоможе 
різнокольорова гра (3 р.).

Приспів: Таємницю нашу ти не відкривай,
краще скелець різнобарвних назбирай,
закрий очі і три рази повернись,
а тоді навколо себе подивись!

2. Нащо скло нам кольорове
розказати всім пора (3 р.),
воно робить світ казковим
ось така цікава гра! (3 р.)

Перезалейте минусовку к этой песне пожалуйста, а то хотела скачать, да не тут то было. Если можно :Tender:

----------

na4a (18.03.2017)

----------


## Валя Муза

> Перезалейте минусовку к этой песне пожалуйста, а то хотела скачать, да не тут то было. Если можно


Примерно месяц назад я с подобной просьбой обращалась в "Скорой помощи" и тогда девочки вбрасывали 2 варианта - с мелодией и без. 
  Заодно мой украинский вариант:

РІЗНОКОЛЬОРОВА ГРА.

1.	Вранці я дивлюсь в віконце – дощик ллє як із відра
Дощик ллє як із відра
Дощик ллє як із відра.
	Але всім підніме настрій різнокольорова гра
					Різнокольорова гра
					Різнокольорова гра.
ПРИСПІВ: Таємницю нашу ти не відкривай
	Кращих скелець кольорових назбирай
	Закрий очі і три рази обернись
	А тоді довкола себе подивись.

2.	Ось звичайні жабенята мокнуть посеред двора
Мокнуть посеред двора
Мокнуть посеред двора.
	Їм також в пригоді стане різнокольорова гра
					Різнокольорова гра
					Різнокольорова гра.
ПРИСПІВ.

3.	Для чого потрібні скельця розкажу вам, друзі , я
Розкажу вам, друзі, я
Розкажу вам, друзі, я
	В них я бачу світ яскраво – ось така чудова гра
				Ось така чудова гра
				Ось така чудова гра.
ПРИСПІВ.

----------

ivasenko (19.02.2018), Rita03 (10.03.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Частушки - подставлялки (подставляем имя, подходим к ребенку и поем про него)
Запевают взрослые, дети только припев: Гойца, гойца...laks_arina

«Частушки»

1. Дети справа, дети слева, хорошо в саду живем.
Веселимся мы на славу и от всей души поем.

Припев: Гойца, гойца, пришла Масленица.
Озорная, веселая наша Масленица.

2. За столом сидела Алла, за тарелкой думала.
Буратино к ней подсел, весь компот и кашу съел.

3. Что, Артемка, задаешься, что красивый да хорош.
Ты на Шарика, на Тузика, на Бобика похож.

4. Вышла Катя полясать в новеньких ботинках,
Все ребята говорят: девочка – картинка!

5. Даша блины слопала, на ней юбка лопнула.
Пошла юбку зашивать, чтобы есть блины опять.

6. Моя Настя маленька: чуть побольше валенка.
В лапотки обуется, как пузырь надуется.

7. А у Коли в коридоре бегают цыплята.
Он их ловит и целует – думает, девчата.

8. Поленился утром Вова причесаться гребешком,
Подошла к нему корова, причесала языком!

9. В синем небе ходят тучки, будет дождик или град.
Оля просится на ручки по дороге в детский сад!

10. Саша с Машей поиграли, все игрушки разбросали,
Стали спорить и кричать, кому игрушки собирать!

11. Попросила я мальчишку показать свой грузовик.
А мальчишка, как мартышка, показал в ответ язык!

12. Ой, держите, ой, пропала, поломалась ветка...
Это с яблони упала Иванова Светка!

13. Даша грызла перед сном, а доела утром,
Не зефир, не пастилу - помаду с перламутром!

14. Гречневою кашкою позавтракал Ванюшка.
Отмывала долго мама гречнового «хрюшку».

15. Маме утром наша Мила две конфетки подарила.
Подарить едва успела, тут же их сама и съела.

16. Закопченную кастрюлю Юля чистила песком,
Два часа в корыте Юлю мыла бабушка потом.

17. Папа Ванечку спросил: «Ты сегодня руки мыл?»
И услышал он ответ: «Лицо мыл, а руки нет!»
	Музыкальная Благодарность

----------


## Валя Муза

[quote="Janna156;4284471"]Слова:
Детский сад.
1к.
утро рано мы встаем
Вдетский сад скорей идем,
Нас встречают с лаской 

Я по чьей-то просьбе делала перевод этой песни. А минуса у меня нет. А выставленный уже не рабочий. Может кто обновит его?

1.	Рано-вранці ми встаєм
Швидко в дитсадок ідем
Там чека нас ласка
Нова добра казка

ПР:	 Дитсадок, дитсадок
	Це житло для всіх діток
	В цій хатинці малюки
	В ігри грають залюбки
	Дитсадок, дитсадок
	Солоденький для діток
	Не втрачай даремно час
	Поспішай скоріш до нас.

2.	Дитсадок – одна сім’я.
Будем разом ти і я
Тут всьому навчатись,
І не лінуватись.

РЕП:	 Запитали у діток
	Що таке є дитсадок?
	Там ростуть на клумбі діти –
	Вови, Саші, Даші, Віти?
	З лійки треба поливати,
	Щоб могли вони зростати?
	Ні, вам скажем по секрету,
	Ми ростем не для букету
	Хоч мов квіти люблять нас
	Й ми зростаємо доя вас.

3.	В маскараді знов діток
Закружляє дитсадок
В яскравих нарядах
Танцювать всі раді.

----------

Лариса 0514 (01.08.2018)

----------


## Музрукоff

Девочки, вот очень красивая песня про детство. Ну мы ее без 2 куплета поем. 
"МИР" муз Баневич
[IMG]http://*********net/2597661m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2597660m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2592540m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2588444m.jpg[/IMG]

слова 1 куплета:
Детство начинается с маминой улыбки
С колыбельной песни, с удивленных снов.
Детство начинается с дедовой калитки,
С новогодней елки, с самых первых слов.
Солист:
Я по вечерам люблю смотреть в окно
даже если там темно, я верю,
Солнышко проснется, мама улыбнется,
Новый день начнется.

А может у кого минусовочка есть?

----------


## Кравченко Мария

Школярочка
1.Сьогодні в перший раз
Іду до школи я.
Хвилюється за мене
Уся моя сім’я.
Приспів: 
Школя-школярочка,
Мала Наталочка,
Чекайте іграшки,
Чекай скакалочка.
2.Багато хочу я
Всього на світі знать.
У школі всі знання
Я буду здобувать.
Приспів.
3.Пройде багато літ,
Вас буду пам’ятать.
Цю пісеньку веселу
Завжди буду співать.
Приспів.

----------


## Кравченко Мария

*До побачення садок!*
1.Прощавай садочок, прощавай
Нас іще маленьких пригадай.
Ой, були шкідливі, вибачай
Пісеньку останню з нами заспівай.
Приспів.
До побачення садок, до побачення.
Дуже вдячні ми тобі, дуже вдячні ми.
Хай ця пісенька летить, аж до зірочок,
А дитинство вже чека нових діточок.

2. .Прощавай садочок, прощавай
Нас веселих, дзвінких пам’ятай.
Нам доріг щасливих побажай
Пісеньку останню з нами заспівай.

Приспів.
До побачення садок, до побачення.
Дуже вдячні ми тобі, дуже вдячні ми.
Хай ця пісенька летить, аж до зірочок,
А дитинство вже чека нових діточок.

----------


## avdeev2000

До вашої уваги весела пісенька - гра з рухами: Як до садочку добратись мені, як? 
Моїм діткам дуже подобається. 

(діти стоять у колі)
1. Як до садочку добратись мені, як? (розводять руками)
На велосипеді поїду я ось так (тримаючись за уявне кермо підіймають високо ноги, стоячи на місці)
А може на конику поскачу ("махають" батіжком та тупають однією ногою)
Як до садочку я попаду? (розводять руками)

2. Для цього потрібен мені літак (руки-"крила" розведені в сторони)
А може на човнику попливу ось так (долоньки з,єднані перед собою, роблять "змійку")
Машину куплю (крутять кермо), чи на ракеті полечу (плеснувши в долоні і підіймають одну руку вгору)
Як до садочку я попаду?(розводять руками)

3. Нарешті, я знаю добратись мені як (показують вказівним пальчиком)
Ніжками буду я тупати ось так (тупають на місці)
Крок за кроком швиденько йду (ідуть один за одним по колу)
Так до садочку я попаду!(зупиняються виставляють руки вперед, дружно вітаються "ПРИВІТ!"

----------

Лариса 0514 (01.08.2018), Музрукоff (04.04.2019)

----------


## avdeev2000

ПОНОВЛЮЮ ПІСНЮ 




> До вашої уваги весела пісенька - гра з рухами: Як до садочку добратись мені, як? 
> Моїм діткам дуже подобається. 
> 
> (діти стоять у колі)
> 1. Як до садочку добратись мені, як? (розводять руками)
> На велосипеді поїду я ось так (тримаючись за уявне кермо підіймають високо ноги, стоячи на місці)
> А може на конику поскачу ("махають" батіжком та тупають однією ногою)
> Як до садочку я попаду? (розводять руками)
> 
> ...


Фонограма до пісні ТУТ: http://yadi.sk/d/v8u8u8FE3BFiF

----------

dzvinochok (15.01.2019), ivasenko (19.02.2018), Rita03 (10.03.2017), viculy (28.08.2017), Zhanochka14 (01.04.2020), zub-m (02.09.2018), Валя Муза (11.12.2016), Лариса 0514 (19.04.2016), Музрукоff (04.04.2019), Нина28М (16.09.2019), Олег Лекарь (13.06.2016), Пономарёва Александра (15.02.2018), Светланапр (09.08.2018)

----------


## катя 98

музыка и слова Ю. Воронюк
Тінь-тінь-тілі-тінь, 
Ми всі їдемо у Крим, 
Завтра ми уже побачим море...

Веселий потяг пісня https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=...PT9nmDRhuzc%3D  плюс
минус  https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=...8swiqA/%2B0%3D

----------

Лариса 0514 (19.04.2016)

----------


## катя 98

СУПЕР - ПЕСЕНКА В РИТМЕ РОК - Н - РОЛЛА!!! 
`Я МАЛЕНЬКА УКРАIНКА` КАРIНА МАСОВСЬКА 
(Яблунька в саду цвiте, зеленiе житичко 
Це мiй край, моя земля - бо я украiночка...) 
плюс - 
https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=...6/FgvprLIuU%3D

минус https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=...qVQRS9aZuaw%3D

----------

Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), dzvinochok (27.03.2017), ivasenko (19.02.2018), lydamuz (10.09.2018), Rita03 (10.03.2017), zub-m (02.09.2018)

----------


## Lina_21

КРАЇНА ДИТИНСТВА  (Н.Рубальська)
на світі багато є різних країн....
http://yadi.sk/d/GLYp9Z-b3nl9E         (-)
http://yadi.sk/d/SCysUp0N3nlCS        (+)

----------

Anytka-80 (18.08.2017), lydamuz (10.09.2018), Nadka (02.04.2021), Pianistka72 (07.11.2017), Rita03 (10.03.2017), Лариса 0514 (19.04.2016), Светланапр (09.08.2018)

----------


## ljydmila

Девочки, лирическая песня про Украину. Может кому пригодится http://rghost.ru/45083665 " Калинонька - ВкраЇнонька" нашла в интернете.

----------


## ljydmila

Калинонько-Вкраїнонько (мелодія) + 
	24.07.2011, 18:47

Калинонько-Вкраїнонько
1. У нашому лузі
Сталася новина,
Зацвіла біленьким цвітом
Червона калина.
Приспів 
      Калинонько - Вкраїнонько
      Божа наречена
      Поклонилась тобі в пояс
      Травичка зелена.
2. Защебечи соловейку
З гілочки тоненько,
Покоти нам колечка
На весь світ біленький.
Приспів 
3. Ой, калино, калинонько -
Листячко зелене,
Цвіте твоє біле личко
Для мене, для мене.

----------

Rita03 (10.03.2017)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Девочки, хорошая песня, можно использовать как игру, нашла на соседнем форуме. http://yadi.sk/d/DUMmCJghQV4oa

----------

na4a (10.12.2016), romada (14.03.2016), ИннаНичога (05.01.2017), нонна (19.03.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Веселий потяг. ПОДАРУНОК https://yadi.sk/d/nt4q0nxGeyhpo
https://yadi.sk/d/IRypfKHoeyhxj

----------

sonat_a14 (29.04.2017), ИннаНичога (05.01.2017), Лариса 0514 (19.04.2016), Пономарёва Александра (12.08.2017)

----------


## ih-lena

Пісня  "Чарівне дитинство"  https://yadi.sk/d/dSBJcKCXgw3yi

----------

dzvinochok (27.03.2017), Fons (23.04.2017), ivasenko (19.02.2018), Lussia (26.03.2017), lydamuz (10.09.2018), nas. (09.09.2016), Pianistka72 (07.11.2017), Rita03 (10.03.2017), sonat_a14 (29.04.2017), zub-m (02.09.2018), ИннаНичога (09.02.2017), квіточка (07.03.2017), Танічка (03.04.2017), Эдита (18.04.2017)

----------


## ih-lena

Пісня "Ми за мир" + https://yadi.sk/d/8rV9hNl2gw49h 
Пісня "Ми за мир" -    https://yadi.sk/d/qHw48FmFgw4Bo

----------

dididi (13.04.2018), ivasenko (19.02.2018), nas. (09.09.2016), Pianistka72 (07.11.2017), romada (14.03.2016), ИннаНичога (05.01.2017)

----------


## ih-lena

Пісня  "Крок до перемоги"  https://yadi.sk/d/IwchyS4ngw4HP

----------

net27520 (09.03.2018), Pianistka72 (07.11.2017), romada (05.05.2016), zub-m (02.09.2018), ИннаНичога (05.01.2017), Ирина шнайдер (19.04.2019), катя 98 (15.05.2018), Пономарёва Александра (20.09.2017)

----------


## ЛанаНа1

НАША ПІСНЯ ВЕСЕЛА ЧУДОВА
Пісня на мелодію «Капітане, капітане, посміхнися.»

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ata8/D3UMU69xj
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dt3D/vMnaZkC58

----------

net27520 (09.03.2018), Rita03 (10.03.2017), zub-m (02.09.2018), Бароблюшок (21.03.2017), валентина7 (30.03.2017), ИннаНичога (09.02.2017), Пономарёва Александра (20.09.2017)

----------


## Janna156

Песня "Посмішка" +,-  https://yadi.sk/d/vLxoicVg3FysGR https://yadi.sk/d/GBUxaPk83FyrN3 
Слова 1.	На моїй долоні сонечко червоне,  
Комаха маленька, ла-ла-ла-ла!  
Відпущу комашку, хай летить на небо,  
Їй бажаю щастя і добра! 
Приспів:  
Подарую посмішку я тобі,  
Ти мені у відповідь посміхнись1  
І засяє сонечко навкруги,  
Якщо будемо посміхатися я і ти!  

2.	Світ навколо мене радісний, веселий,  
Всім я посміхаюсь, ла-лала-ла!  
Люди і комахи, квіти і дерева,  
Всім бажаю щастя і добра!  
Приспів:

----------

dzvinochok (27.03.2017), irinasher (16.08.2018), ivasenko (19.02.2018), Lena22 (22.07.2017), zub-m (02.09.2018), Бароблюшок (21.03.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (29.03.2017), катя 98 (15.05.2018), КолЯна (11.11.2017), Кремень (17.03.2017), Ната_ли (13.03.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Знайшла ось таку пісню "Привіт,
привіт" https://youtu.be/k7N25KE7ydk

----------

ivasenko (19.02.2018), nyusha0365 (12.05.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.07.2017), Танічка (30.08.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

нова музична руханка для дитячого садочка

----------

ivasenko (19.02.2018), Kolpachiha (15.08.2017), Zhanochka14 (01.04.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.07.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

і ще одна руханка про потягусі

----------

alla.kalinichenko (17.02.2018), ivasenko (19.02.2018), Kolpachiha (15.08.2017), Olia Medvedeva (14.08.2019), T.Rimma (30.08.2017), Валя Муза (01.08.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.07.2017), любба (01.06.2020), Наташа5374 (31.07.2017), Олена Олександрівна (26.09.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

Ще одна руханка 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anathema (19.08.2017), dididi (22.08.2017), irinasher (16.08.2018), mria67mria67 (11.09.2020), Natysja12 (16.08.2017), Rita03 (21.02.2018), ИннаНичога (30.08.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (12.08.2017), любба (01.06.2020), мира (11.03.2018), Олена Олександрівна (26.09.2019), Пономарёва Александра (12.08.2017), ЯЛЮБАВА (17.04.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

Колискові пісні

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

kri (22.09.2019), ИннаНичога (30.08.2017), любба (01.06.2020), Олена Олександрівна (26.09.2019)

----------


## Anytka-80

Що таке наш дитсадок.(плюс и минус)
https://yadi.sk/d/a0_PboDP3M7zYs
текст
Що таке наш дитсадок? 
Це будинок для діток, 
Де дзвінкий лунає сміх, 
Ігри, радощі для всіх! 

Приспів: 
Друзі, іграшки яскраві 
І заняття всі цікаві. 
У життя найперший крок - 
От що значить дитсадок. 

Що таке наш дитсадок? 
Наче клумба квіточок. 
Тут малята не сумують 
І співають, і танцюють. 

Приспів. 

Що таке наш дитсадок? 
Це чудовий світ казок. 
Це фантазії політ, 
Це дитячий добрий світ. 

Приспів.

----------

irinasher (16.08.2018), ivasenko (19.02.2018), Olga123 (07.09.2017), Shef_05 (13.05.2018), Зимний Дождь (28.07.2020), любба (01.06.2020), Пономарёва Александра (20.09.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Потрапив мені в руки чудовий збірник дитячих пісень, і побачила доволі знайому пісеньку з перекладом на укр мову  :Yes4:

----------

ivasenko (19.02.2018), Валя Муза (01.08.2019), любба (01.06.2020), Наталка - музыкалка (09.07.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Якби в студії записувались


Так, нажаль не в студії  :Meeting:

----------

любба (01.06.2020)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

ПОЛЬКА ДОШКІЛЬНЯТ

муз. Д. Львова-Компанійця

Веселенько заспіваєм
Вас попросим підспівать,
З друзями разом чудово
Будем польку танцювать.

Пр.:
Раз, два, три - повернись,
Веселіше посміхнись.
Раз, два, три - не зівай,
І не відставай.

Якщо хочеш веселитись,
То скоріш іди до нас.
У таночку покрутитись
Ми  запрошуємо вас

Пр.

Танцювати будем польку
Гарну польку  дошкільнят
У таночку покрутитись
Ми запрошуємо й  вас

Пр.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Ta...cUp-BuMhmbegKz

----------

diez73 (11.09.2019), irinasher (16.08.2018), lilyhca (15.09.2019), lolu66 (17.04.2018), moderm (19.05.2021), nastiabar (11.05.2018), nyusha0365 (12.05.2018), Olia Medvedeva (14.08.2019), Yakusha (17.05.2018), zub-m (02.09.2018), Галина Игоревна (18.04.2018), Зимний Дождь (28.07.2020), ИннаНичога (17.04.2018), ирина махно (17.04.2018), катя 98 (15.05.2018), Лариса 0514 (30.07.2018), любба (01.06.2020)

----------


## Maria--

Ось так ми переробили в*язанку пісень, для випускного свята. Я дітей поділила на підгрупи, які перешиковувалися на свою пісню. Під-час останньої пісні ( програшу) дітки дарували працівникам квіти.
 В’язанка пісень (випускний)
1.	Мов білесенькі хмаринки, в небі сонячному-синім
Пролітають лебедята, з ними мама, з ними тато.
І пливуть вони за гай, за ранковий небокрай, /
Дарувати дітям, веселкове літо. /2р.


2.	Ой чи чули ви сестрички, щебетливі пташки
Там у лузі біля річки зацвіли ромашки
Луг неначе у мережці білий, весь від кашки
До ріки біжім по стежці зацвіли ромашки
Скільки їх жовтаво-білих  полічити важко
Ми сплели вінки наділи зацвіли ромашки.
3.	Час прийшов вже розлучатись, 
будем дуже сумувати.
Бо улюблений садочок дуже гірко залишати.
Будем сумувать, будем сумувать, --------/
Бо улюблений садочок гірко залишать. ---/2р.
(під-час мелодії куплету солісти розходяться по сторонах,
приспів (Будем сумувать...) повторюють вже всі разом)

4.	За літом зима пролетіли роки,
Як прийшли сюди ми були малюки.
Ви навчили нас читать й рахувать.
Де правда, де кривда усе розрізнять.
Щасливі години пройшли недарма,
Дали нам багато радості й тепла.
Прийдуть дітки нові все буде спочатку.
Ми любов свою залишаєм на згадку.
( на музику слідуючих куплетів діти дарують працівникам квіти)
...Нажаль не можу розібратися, як закинути мінусовку з свого комп*ютера.

----------

ИннаНичога (11.05.2018), катя 98 (15.05.2018), любба (01.06.2020)

----------


## dzvinochok

пісня *"Якщо добрий ти"* укр, закрила на спасібку




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

*Юля* (12.03.2019), 1milenka37 (16.08.2020), andrea (16.09.2018), Anechka_Rom (01.09.2018), fatinija (25.08.2018), Irina55 (29.04.2020), Irishka2017 (09.05.2018), kri (22.09.2019), laratet (10.05.2018), Lena22 (02.07.2019), Lesja2017 (24.08.2020), lev50 (08.11.2020), lilyhca (15.09.2019), lorak (12.11.2018), moderm (21.03.2021), nastiabar (11.05.2018), oksana888 (10.05.2018), OksanaOks (02.07.2019), olga-inku (06.04.2021), oltischencko (13.05.2018), Perlina (13.09.2020), S-A-SHA (29.07.2019), Soleigr (10.05.2018), SVETOK35 (20.03.2019), viculy (17.08.2019), zozuliak75 (12.08.2020), Галина Игоревна (30.04.2020), ИннаНичога (07.05.2018), Ирина 51 (19.08.2021), Ирина1310 (25.09.2018), катя 98 (15.05.2018), ЛанаНа1 (21.02.2019), Людмила Музыка (10.03.2019), мира (23.08.2018), намчайку (17.05.2019), Наталі (10.02.2019), Наталія а (17.05.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (03.04.2019), Нина28М (16.09.2019), Оlga@ (12.06.2018), Пономарёва Александра (10.05.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (17.04.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

> Не відкривається! Можна в особисті?


перезалила 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

moderm (19.05.2021), Olia Medvedeva (10.05.2018), zub-m (02.09.2018), Борковская Н (11.05.2018), ИннаНичога (10.05.2018), Ирина 51 (03.09.2018), Лариса12 (14.05.2018), Наталі (10.02.2019), Наталія а (17.05.2018), Оlga@ (12.06.2018), Ольгадайченко (08.05.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

пісенька підійде для багатьох святкових ранків

ОЙ РОСТУ Я, ОЙ РОСТУ

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1H2z...ew?usp=sharing

----------

lilyhca (15.09.2019), Maria-- (13.11.2018), Soleigr (05.01.2019), viculy (17.08.2019), zub-m (02.09.2018), любба (01.06.2020), Мартын (25.08.2018), Наталі (10.02.2019), Олена Олександрівна (26.09.2019), Светланапр (09.08.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Пісня про дитинство* 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

kri (22.09.2019), lilyhca (15.09.2019), moderm (19.05.2021), OksanaOks (02.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (14.08.2019), Perlina (13.09.2020), Sofuschka (09.09.2018), viculy (17.08.2019), Галина Игоревна (30.04.2020), ИннаНичога (15.01.2019), Ирина 51 (03.09.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), любба (01.06.2020), ЯЛЮБАВА (17.04.2019)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Наступив навчальний рік*  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5399933
*До дитячого садка*  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5405971

----------

ИннаНичога (15.01.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.03.2019), любба (01.06.2020)

----------


## толкач

где можна скачать менлодию под песни
ю?

----------


## Yulia230697

РЕТРОМІКС ПРО ДИТЯЧИЙ САДОЧОК
ЗИМА(Хіль.Е)
Коли навчивсь ходити і  трішки говорити
І, як я знаю, ніде  було мене вже діти
Тоді моя матуся із татусем удвох
Взяли мене за ручки й привели у дитсадок

Що за шум, що за гам, що це діється?
Тут не лізь, там не стань і не бігайте
Сядьте тихо, їжте всі, спать лягайте
Руки мити і на горщик не забувайте

ОЙ МАРІЧКО
Коли вперше в садочок ми ходити стали
Усі разом про маму пісеньку співали

Ой матусю рідненька, рідненька, рідненька
По нас прийди скоренько, скоренько скоренько

Цілий рік ми тужили, тужили тужили
Та й додому просились, просились просились

ЧЕРНЫЙ КОТ
У садок ми йдемо залюбки
Ми зовсім вже тепер не малюки
Ми всі гарно спимо і їмо
І спокійно матусь ми ждемо

Не турбуйтеся за нас
Нам в садочку гарно—просто вищий клас
Нам тут весело усім,
Ти для нас, садочок, ніби рідний дім

ПІСНЯ ПРО ЗАЙЦІВ
Ось ми всі підросли, розумніші вже стали
Вмієм гарно самі іграшки вже складать
І хоча вчитись ще нам прийдеться немало
Ми спасибі     за все хочем  щиро всім сказать

ви-хо-вателям, нянькам, ку-ха-рям
Мед-се-стрі і всім. Всім дорослі вам
Дя-ку-ємо ми, що для нас бу-ли
Най-гар-нішими друзями завжди


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J9...Gsrx1gUd_Qzhq7

----------

Нина28М (16.09.2019)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Актуальная песня для карантина Прощание с выпускниками  https://files.dp.ua/U8P3

----------

ИннаНичога (29.04.2020), любба (01.06.2020), Пензева Людмила (12.05.2020)

----------


## Lesja2017

> Актуальная песня для карантина Прощание с выпускниками  https://files.dp.ua/U8P3


Поновіть ссилку, будь-ласка. Видає помилку

----------


## Lesja2017

*Що таке наш дитсадок*

1. Що таке наш дитсадок? -
Це будинок для діток, 
Де дзвінкий лунає сміх, 
Ігри, радощі для всіх! 

*Пр: Друзі, іграшки яскраві 
І заняття всі цікаві. 
У життя найперший крок - 
Ось що значить дитсадок.* 

2. Що таке наш дитсадок? -
Наче клумба квіточок. 
Тут малята не сумують 
І співають, і танцюють. Приспів. 

3. Що таке наш дитсадок? -
Це чудовий світ казок. 
Це фантазії політ, 
Це дитячий добрий світ. Приспів.

плюс і мінус

----------

moderm (19.05.2021), mria67mria67 (11.09.2020)

----------


## Atashka

Гарна пісенька на випуск про дитячий садок Н.Май
https://files.dp.ua/ru/NG7B5Q2 +
https://files.dp.ua/ru/NTxB25G -

----------

Lesja2017 (17.09.2020)

----------


## Atashka

Знайшла ще чудову пісеньку про дитячий садок
https://files.dp.ua/ru/vQ8LKy +
https://files.dp.ua/ru/EUNMBzS3R5 -

----------

